# George Washington Bridge



## Rambo (Apr 7, 2014)

Seems like it would be neat to ride my bike over the George Washington Bridge. I guess you could park your vehicle in Fort Lee. Has anybody riden a bike over the Geo. Wash. Bridge?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=m8wDlMg_neXSd1MkpeMTXQ&bvm=bv.64125504,d.aWc


----------



## marcski (Apr 7, 2014)

Rambo said:


> Seems like it would be neat to ride my bike over the George Washington Bridge. I guess you could park your vehicle in Fort Lee. Has anybody riden a bike over the Geo. Wash. Bridge?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=m8wDlMg_neXSd1MkpeMTXQ&bvm=bv.64125504,d.aWc




Yes, it gets some pretty heavy bike traffic as a main route for NYC road bikers takes them up the west side, over the GW and then up 9W.  Those are pretty much the closest hills to NYC.  There is a pedestrian/bike path on both sides of the bridge and one of them is almost always open.


----------



## fahz (Apr 7, 2014)

I had a classmate that crossed the TI Bridge with a  bike regularly. Scary & windyto say the least
http://www.distancerider.net/LOL/LOLWebPhotos/images/Thousand Islands Bridge.jpg


----------

